# elongated flash hole?



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I just receive and order of 25 wssm brass. Out of the 50 cases 35 of them have an elongated flash whole. What would cause this deformation and would the brass still be usable. Would post pick but havent been able to get a real clear picture so I used the paint app to give an idea what i'm talking about.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks like an imperfection in the stamp the manufacturer used. I would contact the manufacturer and the retailer you purchased from, manufacturer first. I am sure they will take care of you unless they are factory seconds?


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

they are advertised as newunprimed brass. Ill have to give winchester call. On a side note there was actually only 48 peices of brass instead of the 50.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Well I finally got a decent picture of the flash holes maybe someone could weigh in with more information.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

call winchester and let them know, I wouldn't waste my time loading them, you'll have inconsistent ignition problems. 
That's their problem.

xdeano


----------



## in2chaos (Jun 14, 2010)

I also would not load them. I had a bad batch of winchester brass and they replaced them for me. Call the company like others have said. :beer:


----------

